
How Many Decimals of Pi Do We Need? - 6d6b73
https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/edu/news/2016/3/16/how-many-decimals-of-pi-do-we-really-need/?platform=hootsuite
======
taliesinb
Maybe we should be using rational trigonometry instead:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3C58498718451C47](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3C58498718451C47)

